# ideas for carrying concealed cash?



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

Money belt? Hidden pocket? Do you have ideas how to carry cash in a hidden location. I talking about only a few hundred dollars but to keep it in case my pocket money gets taken.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I vote for money belt
I have a soft SOFT leather one that works like a charm
Once I bought one made of nylon, EAGLE CREEK brand, I did not like it at all


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine is more like a concealed leather money pocket, under the pants


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

I like, and just ordered (a bigger one!) the kind that are regular pants belts that have a hidden zippered area to store some cash and copy of passport


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

The Largisimo said:


> I like, and just ordered (a bigger one!) the kind that are regular pants belts that have a hidden zippered area to store some cash and copy of passport


I ordered a bigger one too ... 

I wear in in my underpants, it serves a dual purpose and most men do not want to go there even for the chance of money.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Minimizing the chances of success of pockpockets is one (good) thing, thinking that hiding money on our persons will prevent us from handing-over what we have if someone sticks a gun or knife in our ribs ... is another. Carry only the amount we need for the day, morning, afternoon ... etc., and don't try to be a hero by resisting a robbery attempt.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

wonderphil said:


> I ordered a bigger one too ...
> 
> I wear in in my underpants, it serves a dual purpose and most men do not want to go there even for the chance of money.


You are talking about hiding money, right?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is not the money that I would choose to hide; it is things like my passport, INM card and other important documents that one must carry. In the event of a robbery, I would hope that the money would satisfy their interest and that they might not notice the expired documents in the wallet they took....at least until I might be safely away.
So, two wallets: One with money and old expired documents but a current license (you can get a replacement), and a second hidden wallet with enough money to get to the border and your important documents not needed for the trip. Passport and INM card can be carried in a shirt pocket, visor pocket or in your hat, etc. along with the original Importada Temporal for your car.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's the best thing I've found to carry those concealed items. Attaches to any shirt-tail, inside pants-pocket or loose flap of material that tucks inside your clothing. You can buy one ready made, or make one from a zippered pouch using a big button and O-ring that stretches to compress the material over the button.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So where do you guys hide your valuables when the bus is robbed and the crooks ask everyone to strip?


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> So where do you guys hide your valuables when the bus is robbed and the crooks ask everyone to strip?


Is this a common occurrence in Mexico?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It has happened on the Campeche-- Palenque and Oaxaca--Tuxla night buses a few times.......


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> It has happened on the Campeche-- Palenque and Oaxaca--Tuxla night buses a few times.......


One more reason to always wear clean underwear.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It has happened on the roaf to Palenque from San Cristobal as well


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The Largisimo said:


> Is this a common occurrence in Mexico?


Not common, but it happens. I know one person who was on a bus that was held up. The passengers were not stripped however. I have spent hundreds of hours on buses, often over night, and never had a problem. :fingerscrossed:

There are a lot of buses on the road in Mexico, way more than the US. Sometimes every other vehicle is a luxury bus. So, I would not say it is common, but stuff happens.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The Largisimo said:


> Is this a common occurrence in Mexico?


Travel by bus is the most popular mode of transport for people who don't have personal vehicles in Mexico, so there are a lot of long-distance busses on the road every day. And there are many busses which operate in the several larger metropolitan areas. Hold-ups occur regularly in some parts of the country, from what I read in newspaper reports and have been told by persons who were on a bus on which passengers were held-up. More occur than are reported, from what I understand. Some of the robberies are violent/deadly ... but most seem to be "give me everything of value you have with you" events. My sense is that the robberies which take place where passengers are disrobed are rare. When someone gets stabbed/shot it's usually because they resisted ... from what I've read in the reports. I've traveled by bus in many parts of Mexico for 40+ years and though I've had items stolen by thieves who also rode the same bus, I've never been on a bus which was stopped and held-up. Not yet!


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> You are talking about hiding money, right?


Yes of course money, so keep it along with the family jewels too, and this can work to avoid problems. They do not want to go down there.

And yes what I said iS kind of a joke but it is true too.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pocket boxer/briefs


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

I've learned some things on this post and I see I need to start a habit of separating my cash, IDs and cash cards into two places. I know if and when it happens I will be very happy indeed if I am not without something to continue my day. Thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

wonderphil said:


> Yes of course money, so keep it along with the family jewels too, and this can work to avoid problems. They do not want to go down there. And yes what I said iS kind of a joke but it is true too.


I have to remember not to take money from you without a glove


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I have to remember not to take money from you without a glove


:rofl:

:hurt: 

:washing:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

now we know why the cartels like to wash their money..


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

The Largisimo said:


> I like, and just ordered (a bigger one!) the kind that are regular pants belts that have a hidden zippered area to store some cash and copy of passport


How much space is there to conceal things in this type belt?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

enough if you are using $1000 Peso notes or 2½ Peso gold coins.........
I remember my dad had one and the zipper was about 15 inches long...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Changing a $1000 peso note much be such fun, I had trouble today because no one had the change for a 100 peso note.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hotels readily accept the 1000 Peso bills and so do Pemex stations...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Hotels readily accept the 1000 Peso bills and so do Pemex stations...


But probably not too many other places do, at least not readily!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bet ya Mega, Soriena's, WalMart, Sam's Club, Costco, Liverpool, most large restaurants and casinos do also...

Looks like my spell check let me down,LOL


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Bet ya Mega, Soriena's, WalMart, Sam's Club, Costco, Liverpool, most large restaurants and casinos do also...
> 
> Looks like my spell check let me down,LOL


Most of the places I shop won't take even a $500 peso bill. I have never even seen a $1000 peso note. I have to make a special trip to someplace to get rid of the $500s the ATM gives me.


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

mxfan said:


> How much space is there to conceal things in this type belt?



The Look | Speakeasy Briefs


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I do not carry my Passport, Driver's License, credit cards with me. I take a photocopy of these items with me and have had no problem with presenting them when I need to. As for money I carry enough with me to pay for gas, food, etc. and my emergency cash goes into my sock or into the shoe under the pad. I do not wear expensive shoes so I do not have to worry about them being stolen. 

The most important things to remember is do not flash your cash or dress to attract those looking for a fast buck. I wear either a t-shirt or regular button up shirt and blue jeans and my good old sneakers. My wallet contains my copies of my documents and my front pocket carries my money. To deter pickpockets I have a wallet with a chain on it that goes to my belt, much harder to relieve me of my wallet. Of course, don't wander off into the neighborhoods where you shouldn't be anyways.

I have yet to be relieved of either my money or my ID's and other papers. Sure it may happen to me someday but if I do things this way it will save me a lot of grief obtaining these documents if I lost them.


----------



## kc5tng (Aug 18, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> So where do you guys hide your valuables when the bus is robbed and the crooks ask everyone to strip?


You dont really want to know the answer to that - do you?


----------

